# Try to reach more than 3.0GHz with Q6600



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

i need some helps here regarding to overclock my quad core.. the most far i can reach is 2.91 with my ram voltage is 1.90V.... i cannot do more than that as a slight touch cause a BSoD especially when im running vdeo converter....

My DRAM Speed is set to default (DDR2-969) in my BIOS.. my RAM is a normal corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB(2x1GB)... i even try to adjust the voltage to 2.00 but BSoD appears as soon as windows starts!

Should i increase it any further.. i really want to get a fast CPU after spending amount of money on this! hehe... well my PSU is cooler master 650W..

The temps for my CPU never reach above 45C and the core temps never reach above 55C as far as i concerned!

Thanx so much for ur helps/suggestions!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

adjust the cpu voltage


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

this is snapshot of my current voltage.. which volts shud i adjust and to what value do u recomend? n what am i suppose to do next...


----------



## C_Trinity (Apr 1, 2008)

Make sure your RAM voltage is set correctly for the RAM you have, for instance mine needs 2.1v. Check the label on the side of the modules, or the manufacturer's website.

If that doesn't work, try increasing the vcore voltage step by step.

What FSB is your ram set to?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah try uping the vcore to 1.33-136


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

So are u saying that i should increase the Vcore first than the Ram voltage?

well, trinity, thanx for ur help there but i dont know how to change the FSB.. this is the current from what ive found reading by CPU-Z ... 

what shud i do next?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

ive tried.. ive increased the Vcore to 1.32 ... i can increase a bit the Clock of the CPU with regards to increase Vcore.. However, i tried to increase the ram voltage to 2 (with Vcore increase to 1.35) but it bluescreened!!  ... it says IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ... so i changed it back as i want to add more.. it fails.. i dont know how to deal with DRAM Speed as it is set to default in BIOS... any idea next? the CPU now reads 2.93 GHz.. thanx for any helps!!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Why even bother trying to go much futher? Not to be a pessimist, but just because it'll POST or boot with these settings doesn't mean it'll play games with them. You've already pushed your ram bus speed way past factory spec, and there's only so far you can push the voltage up before it starts to kill the devices.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your probably causing to much stress on the FSB and N/B. upping these Voltages by 0.05v may stable it.
Ive OC from 2.66 to 2.92ghz and i had to raise my FSB and HT link by 0.05v to stop the BSOD..
Also raising your Vcore to 1.35 should do thats where mine sits


----------

